#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Boys talking about LOVE!! ahahahahahaha!!

## KrazyKanika

I don't believe this thread! Boys are talking about love here? HOW? WHY? Boys! Are you even remotely conected to any such thing called a FEELING? hahahaha!! How can you guys talk about love? All of you are soo ****** insensitive !!! First learn to repect a woman! then, comment on such forums!!





  Similar Threads: Are girls smarter than boys? BOYS vs GIRLS! Who make better Engineers? IIT's might soon prefer girls over boys at the time of admission! How to judge loyalty of boys?????

----------


## Ashishere

Y r so sure?make a gd lv nd den u will feel d true luv.....

----------


## muskan sidhu

m disagree wid kanika...boys also have hearts...nd dey too fall in true love like we girls.....

----------


## dimpysingh

I too agree..boys also have feelings..they also fall in love..not every boy is bad..and not all are good..you need to know the differnce between the two...

----------


## EvolutionX

All generalizations are bad.
Including this one  :(smirk):

----------

